# Salary package?



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all, 

i am a british citizen planning to move to dubai but i am not sure of the salary package i can get. i am a Senior IT project manager/programme manager/IT delivery manager with approx 14 years of experience. 

is my expectation of 40-45k AED basic PM + benefits (normal UAE benefits such as housing, medical, child school fees, yearly travel, bonus) realistic?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nitsuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i am a british citizen planning to move to dubai but i am not sure of the salary package i can get. i am a Senior IT project manager/programme manager/IT delivery manager with approx 14 years of experience.
> 
> is my expectation of 40-45k AED basic PM + benefits (normal UAE benefits such as housing, medical, child school fees, yearly travel, bonus) realistic?


Someone yesterday with 13 years of IT experience was asking whether 22k all in was okay because that is what was being offered to him. He is an Indian so obviously that makes a difference as the nationality unfortunately makes a difference to the pay here. However, what you are asking would be upwards of 200k usd p.a. And i am not sure you will get that for an IT job here. Happy to be wrong about it though


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Based on my calculations anything below 35k would be too less for me to accept. 
Is there anyone else out there who could suggest their opinion on this. I do know someone who has lived in dubai for 3 years and feels this is a realistic salary.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think 35K basic, with all school, flight and housing costs covered on top strikes me as a lot higher than 'bare minimum', but i suppose it depends on comitments back home. (mortgages etc)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

40-45k all in might be more realistic.

Companies here are tending now not to give all the extras that used to be associated with the packages. they don't need to.

Why give a married man with kids a package worth around 70k per month, when they can offer single status for around 30k


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Yes you are right i have mortgage in uk which i need to cover and also im not planning to shift with family for first year to get a taste of life in dubai and also not to disturb my daughter's schooling. 

If i dont shift with family for first year then will it matter to companies in terms of salary offers??


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

The answer to your question is relative to your circumstances, really. Primarily determined by your company. Don't get carried away with your demands. 14 years experience is a good stint, but doesn't necessarily entitle you to a specific salary. The salary will be dependent on the job and the responsibilities you have as well as on the size and industry of the company. A friend of mine has a start-up sales company doing very well now and she recently employed a guy with 15 years experience in IT for a salary of 22K which was apparently the best offer of any of the companies he'd interviewed with (including law firms and blue chip companies). Having said that, my company employs a few programmers on around 40K (but then they throw away money to be honest).

My point is, you got to have a basis for your demands. The days of throwing money around to any tom dick or harry regardless of competence are pretty much over (save for my company LOL!!) and you may well find that 45K is a difficult ask. It's definitely not within any companies business model to offer salaries that allow an employee to pay for his mortgage back in another country.

My advice, start with what you get now. If you get 200,000 USD now, then I presume the job you are offered will be a forward or at least a sideways step so you can ask for more. But if you are like many of my friends back in the UK currently on 25,000 GBP who command salaries of nearly 100,000 GBP "just because it's Dubai" then you may demand yourself out of a job and a good opportunity.

Finally, remember that it's much easier to find a job in Dubai when you are in Dubai. So, whilst this job may not be the salary you want, networking will enable you to possibly find that high-paid job and then, well, life's sweet, huh?

Good luck!!


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

I totally agree with dubaidubaidubai :clap2:

Your salary expectations were realistic approx 3-4 years ago when everything was at it's peak in Dubai financially, business was generally booming and there was room in the budget for flexibility.

Over the last three years or so there has been a big increase in the amount of people/talent moving to Dubai so Employers can literally cherry pick and as a result salaries/packages now are much lower than they used to be.

If your finances allow it is still worth the move, if anything for the experience and great lifestyle 

Good luck!


----------



## nitsuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise. Im now begining to think if its really worth it? I know that working practice in dubai is (specially in my field) is very different to uk and if i do decide to come back after few years dubai will not be seen as a good career move by employers here. 

The only reason i am considering dubai is salary and possible savings. If thats not realistic then i really struggle to find any reason for my move. I know i can easily shift into contract jobs in uk and possibly earn similar salary as im expecting in dubai. Im now more inclined to stick to my salary demand and if i get it then i will consider the move otherwise i will stay here in uk.


----------

